# gringo en Canadá



## NomellamoChon

El otro día estaba charlando del sentido de la palabra “gringo” con unos amigos  quebecenses (de Québec, una provincia que muchas veces anda amenazando con separarse del Canadá para hacerse su propio país).
 
Según ellos, esta palabra, no importaba que tuviera sentido despectivo o no, se refería a estadounidenses, y no a canadienses. Creo que dicha interpretación de la palabra surja de que muchos (tal vez la mayor parte) de los canadienses tienen miedo de ser tomados por estadounidenses, tal vez porque muchos de ellos deriven su sentido de nacionalidad de no ser estadounidenses.
 
Desde mi punto de vista esta palabra sólo sirve para describir a extranjeros que no hablan español, es decir a los que hablan el “griego”  que a su vez le dio origen a esta palabra, y no tiene sentido despectivo u otro. Por eso,  no importa que seamos estadounidenses o canadienses o británicos o lo que sea, en América latina todos somos “gringos”.  
 
Me gustaría saber  si fuera correcta mi opinión  o no, y si la palabra tuviera sentido despectivo en sus países. Si dicha palabra refiera únicamente a los estadounidenses, me  gustaría saber si hubiera otra palabra semejante para describir a canadienses, franceses y/o quebecenses.
 
Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda.
 
Juanito


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que depende del contexto y de la intención de la persona que dice esa palabra.  Es posible que "gringo" se refiera a un estadounidense y a cualquier otra persona que tenga las mismas características "estereotipadas"... hable inglés o no.


----------



## Reina140

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5072&highlight=Gringo

Un hilo sobre esta tema!


----------



## xOoeL

En España (que yo sepa) esa palabra sólo se usa para los ciudadanos de EE.UU. y de forma despectiva, aunque no siempre.  Sin embargo, "yanqui" es más popular.

En América no estoy seguro de que sea así.

Los canadienses no tienen "apodo" en España, pero sí los franceses, a los que se les llama "gabachos" en el mismo sentido de "gringo"


----------



## Ambiguo

If anything, being a gringo is a plus...

But not any foreigner falls in the category of gringo; he must at least look the part (blond, tall, blue eyed)...


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Tiene que ser "blue-eyed"?  Entonces yo no soy gringo.


----------



## miamijaguey

De acuerdo al vínculo abajo, Gringo no comenzó históricamente como referencia a los estadounidenses por parte de los mexicanos, como muchos suelen creer. No voy a entrar en explicaciones porque todo está en el internet si quieren estudiar el tema. Lo que sí digo, es que tiene un sentido despectivo sólo si el que lo usa quiere que lo tenga. Muchas veces se usa como apodo o término cariñoso. "Me encanta ese gringuito" diría una muchacha enamorada de su novio extranjero (sea del país que sea, pero lo más seguro es que es de habla inglesa, y puede ser canadiense, australiano, lo que sea). Es más común que los latinoamericanos lo utilicen en referencia a la gente estadounidense, pero no es estrictamente limitado a eso. Tengo entendido que en Argentina se dice gringo de los italianos también, pero no me consta. ¿Alguien quiere confirmar eso?

http://72.14.209.104/search?q=cache...+word+origins+gringo&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1

While the earliest English-language usage is from the 1840s, the earliest use of _*gringo*_ in Spanish is far older than the Mexican-American War or Bolivar's 1819 liberation campaign. According to Rawson, it appears in the Diccionario Castellano in 1787. That dictionary says that it was used in Malaga to refer to anyone who spoke Spanish badly, and in Madrid in reference to the Irish. _*Gringo*_ probably comes from the Spanish _griego_, or Greek. So it is akin to the phrase _it's Greek to me_ (or in Spanish _hablar en griego_) and the *word* _barbarian_.


----------



## laydiC

Bueno la palabra "gringo" en latinoamerica se refiere a estadounidenses en general. Aunque realmente no se hace la distinción entre estadounidenses y canadienses. Sencillamente se le llama "gringo" al estereotipo de anglosajón rubio de ojos azules. 

A continuación la definición literal del Diccionario de la Real Academia Española:
*gringo**, ga**.*(Etim. disc.).*1.* adj. coloq. Extranjero, especialmente de habla inglesa, y en general hablante de una lengua que no sea la española. U. t. 

Espero haberte aclarado tu duda


----------



## miamijaguey

xOoeL said:


> Los canadienses no tienen "apodo" en España, pero sí los franceses, a los que se les llama "gabachos" en el mismo sentido de "gringo"


 
Interesante, en México, que yo sepa, Gabacho se usa para los estadounidenses casi exclusivamente.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Soy Yo said:


> *Es posible que "gringo" se refiera a un estadounidense y a cualquier otra persona que tenga las mismas características "estereotipadas"... hable inglés o no*.


 
Siempre he vivido en la frontera con los EUA y tu respuesta es la que me parece más cercana a la realidad.

Cuando era niña una maestra nos contó una historia *que puede ser cierta o no* pero aí'les va:

Cuando los estadunidenses invadieron México (no recuerdo cuando ni porqué) usaban uniformes verdes y la gente por obvias razones querían que se fueran de México, como no sabían hablar inglés les gritaban "Green go!" cuando los veían pasar y supuestamente de ahí viene "gringo".


----------



## Reina140

Ambiguo said:


> If anything, being a gringo is a plus...
> 
> But not any foreigner falls in the category of gringo; he must at least look the part (blond, tall, blue eyed)...


 

Blonde, tall, blue eyed----all opposites of what I am--but I've still been called Gringo . . . I don't understand why people think all Americans are tall first of all . . . we've come from all over the world to create a very diverse group of people . . . my ancestors are Italian . .  and we are considered "Gringos" and Italians are NOT known for their height!!!  Or blue eyes and blonde hair for that matter!


----------



## xOoeL

miamijaguey said:


> Interesante, en México, que yo sepa, Gabacho se usa para los estadounidenses casi exclusivamente.



Pues no sé. A ver si lo confirma un mexicano.  Yo sólo sé esto:
Artículo enmendado.Avance de la vigésima tercera edición
*gabacho**, cha**.*
 (Del prov. _gavach_, que habla mal).
* 1.* adj. Natural de algún pueblo de las faldas de los Pirineos. U. t. c. s.
* 2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a estos pueblos.
* 3.* adj. Dicho de un palomo o de una paloma: De casta grande y calzado de plumas.
* 4.* adj. despect. coloq. *francés.* Apl. a pers., u. m. c. s.
* 5.* m. despect. coloq. Lenguaje español plagado de galicismos.
(del DRAE)


----------



## Soy Yo

Hay muchas leyendas que "explican" este término.  También he oído lo que dice Janisy otra explicación parecida.  Que los estadounidenses cantaban una canción tradicional "Green grow the grasses, oh!" y por oír tanto las palabras "Green grow", los mexicanos les decían "gringos".

Otra es que llevaban "abrigos o chaquetas verdes" (green coats)...y así se referían a sí mismos como "los green coats"... claro eso suena a "gringo" y los mexicanos lo cambiaron a "los gringos."


----------



## xOoeL

> But not any foreigner falls in the category of gringo; he must at least look the part (blond, tall, blue eyed)...





> Blonde, tall, blue eyed----all opposites of what I am--but I've still been called Gringo . . . I don't understand why people think all Americans are tall first of all . . . we've come from all over the world to create a very diverse group of people . . . my ancestors are Italian . . and we are considered "Gringos" and Italians are NOT known for their height!!! Or blue eyes and blonde hair for that matter!


I only can say that, for us, is easy to identify a "gringo" before he/she starts to speak, so maybe you are a "gringo" or maybe not...


----------



## Janis Joplin

miamijaguey said:


> Interesante, en México, que yo sepa, Gabacho se usa para los estadounidenses casi exclusivamente.


 
Al menos en esta frontera si, gabacho y gringo son sinónimos.


----------



## Soy Yo

xOoeL said:


> I only can say that, for us, is easy to identify a "gringo" before he/she starts to speak, so maybe you are a "gringo" or maybe not...


 
If it's so easy, I wonder why I was always asked first in Spain if I was German or French? (And I am not blond and I am not blue-eyed....)


----------



## miamijaguey

Soy Yo said:


> Hay muchas leyendas que "explican" este término. También he oído lo que dice Janisy otra explicación parecida. Que los estadounidenses cantaban una canción tradicional "Green grow the grasses, oh!" y por oír tanto las palabras "Green grow", los mexicanos les decían "gringos".
> 
> Otra es que llevaban "abrigos o chaquetas verdes" (green coats)...y así se referían a sí mismos como "los green coats"... claro eso suena a "gringo" y los mexicanos lo cambiaron a "los gringos."


 
Esta versión es una de las llamadas "leyendas urbanas" que se ha comprobado no ser verídica. 

http://www.snopes.com/language/stories/gringo.htm

La explicación viene en el artículo.


----------



## Soy Yo

No dije que estas versiones eran verídicas; estaba agregando a lo que había dicho Janis. Además el artículo referido dice que "most likely" se deriva de "griego." No dice que es cierto que se deriva de griego. También creo que esto es lo más probable (griego > gringo).


----------



## xOoeL

Soy Yo said:


> If it's so easy, I wonder why I was always asked first in Spain if I was German or French? (And I am not blond and I am not blue-eyed....)


Maybe, you don't look like a gringo, so the people was confused...


----------



## miamijaguey

Soy Yo said:


> No dije que estas versiones eran verídicas; estaba agregando a lo que había dicho Janis. Además el artículo referido dice que "most likely" se deriva de "griego." No dice que es cierto que se deriva de griego. También creo que esto es lo más probable (griego > gringo).


 
Sí, disculpa, Soy Yo, no quise insinuar que hayas estado presentando aquello como versiones verídicas, simplemente quise aclarar que existen recursos que dan una mejor explicación.  
Un saludo,
miamijaguey


----------



## Andor

Janis Joplin said:


> Al menos en esta frontera si, gabacho y gringo son sinónimos.



Y más abajo también, por el Yucatán, (bueno, mis compañeros de piso eran, uno tapatío y el otro chilango). Me ha causado más de una confusión lo de los gabachos


----------



## Soy Yo

Ohh, but I DO look like a gringo.


----------



## Soy Yo

miamijaguey said:


> Sí, disculpa, Soy Yo, no quise insinuar que hayas estado presentando aquello como versiones verídicas, simplemente quise aclarar que existen recursos que dan una mejor explicación.
> Un saludo,
> miamijaguey


 
Estaba explicando de "memoria"... y sin decir que eran verídicas.  Pero no te preocupes...no pasa nada


----------



## Reina140

xOoeL said:


> Maybe, you don't look like a gringo, so the people was confused...


 
But that is the entire point!! What does a gringo look like??

In the USA, we have people from all over Europe, Asia, Africa, South/Central America . . that have all immigrated and been here for generations!! We have ALL RACES here . . . so that is where it comes down to the fact that it means only those with "WHITE SKIN" are considered "Gringos."


----------



## Soy Yo

Within the U.S., the Mexican immigrants (at least where I live) tend to classify the "gringos" of your description as "blancos", Reina. I think "gringo" is probably reserved for what might otherwise be called "anglos" or confused with "anglos" based on physical characteristics (as you indicate).


----------



## kpc

En mi experiencia limitada:

En Chile, se usa "gringo" para todos los extranjeros. Su uso puede ser despectivo- visto pintado en una pared, "Gringos de m***rda vayanse a casa"- o puede ser cariñoso - mi "mamá chilena" frecuentemente me dice "gringuita." 

Entre los mexicanos inmigrantes (especialmente en el estado de Washington), se usa "gabacho" para los estadounidenses en general, despectivamente o no. Pero mis amigas de ahí me han dicho que no soy gabacha yo, pero no me pueden explicar por qué. (Y tengo piel blanca, ojos claros, nací en Montana...) Cuando una vez traté de decir que era la "gringuita" entre ellas, me dijeron que no usara esa palabra por ser muy fea.

Mis "dos centavos."


----------



## borgonyon

Lo de gabacho creo que nos viene de los días de don Maximiliano y Carlota. Con sus gabachos que invadieron al país y nos dieron la paliza después de la batalla del 5 de mayo, nos dejaron la palabra gabacho para aplicarla a los extranjeros lo mismo que la palabra gringo. En México se usa llamarles gabachos, aunque se incorrecto.

En cuanto a la apriencia, no necesariamente tiene que ver con color de pelo y ojos. Es la actitud y el porte, la vestimenta, etc. Soy mexicano y no parezco nada fuera de eso y, visitando México, en una ocasión la gente del hotel decían: "Cuidado con el gringo que habla bien español[!]" ¡Con mi cara de tamal y pies de huarache! No es la piel, el cabello ni los ojos, es la impresión que tienen de uno. Después dicen también: Es mexicano, pero parece gringo. Ah, ¿entonces es güero? No, no es güero, pero cuando lo veas te vas a dar cuenta que parece gringo. Y pueden estar hablando de un cubano, panameño, argentino o mexicano.

Unos primos de mi madre en una ocasión dijeron de mi, en mi presencia: "Este ya no es mexicano, huele a gringo [!]".


----------



## Soy Yo

Gracias, KPC...tus dos valen al menos 75.  Es muy interesante todo esto....  Dime... ¿los chilenos les dicen "gringo", por ejemplo, a los indios de la India?...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Reina140 said:


> But that is the entire point!! What does a gringo look like?


 
Maybe it's not how a gringo looks like but how the gringo looks has been advertised and sold to the world. Just saying!


----------



## xOoeL

Reina140 said:


> But that is the entire point!! What does a gringo look like??
> 
> In the USA, we have people from all over Europe, Asia, Africa, South/Central America . . that have all immigrated and been here for generations!! We have ALL RACES here . . . so that is where it comes down to the fact that it means only those with "WHITE SKIN" are considered "Gringos."



Mira, hay MUCHOS tipos y dependerá del país.  Yo los asocio al "típico turista", pero eso no quita para que todos los estadounidenses sean gringos...


----------



## Reina140

Soy Yo said:


> Within the U.S., the Mexican immigrants (at least where I live) tend to classify the "gringos" of your description as "blancos", Reina. I think "gringo" is probably reserved for what might otherwise be called "anglos" or confused with "anglos" based on physical characteristics (as you indicate).


 

EXACTLY . . so then the word is not for people from the "UNITED STATES OF AMERICA" . . . Not asian-americans, african-americans, latin-americans, indian-americans, native-americans . . NO ONE ELSE . . just the WHITIES, which, in my opinion, makes the word racist.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Reina140 said:


> EXACTLY . . so then the word is not for "Americans" . . . Not asian-americans, african-americans, latin-americans, indian-americans, native-americans . . NO ONE ELSE . . just the WHITIES, which, in my opinion, makes the word racist.


 
No no es para americanos, yo soy americana, de hecho soy norteamericana, de la parte sur de Norteamérica o sea de México. y nunca me han llamado gringa.  

La palabra puede o no ser racista, como he dicho en otros hilos, el significado de las palabras depende en ocasiones de la intención con que se dicen.


----------



## Soy Yo

Maybe so, Reina... but I personally don't take it as racist (or at least "racist" as I think you mean it) I refer to myself as a gringo when I speak to my Spanish-speaking friends (who may be just as "white" as I am).


----------



## DCPaco

miamijaguey said:


> Interesante, en México, que yo sepa, Gabacho se usa para los estadounidenses casi exclusivamente.


 
Gabacho lo usan para cualquier persona que tiene apariencia que se distinga de los mexicanos blancos--o sea, más tirando a gringo o caucásico (o blanco). Quizá esto venga de la época de Napoleón III y los plenipotenciarios franceses en México.

Gringo (y a veces bolillo--aunque este término sí tiene algo de connotación racista...sería como cracker, pero no tan feo) lo usan para cualquier persona caucásica que hable inglés (aunque lo de hablar inglés desde lejos, se asume.)  Y no se usa con intención de herir.  Ahora, si se dice:  pinche gringo...así sí es ofensa y con algo de racismo.

Franchute=francés


----------



## xOoeL

Reina140 said:


> EXACTLY . . so then the word is not for "Americans" . . . Not asian-americans, african-americans, latin-americans, indian-americans, native-americans . . NO ONE ELSE . . just the WHITIES, which, in my opinion, makes the word racist.



Yes, just the "Whities" look like "gringos", but all US citizens are "gringos".
I don't think it's a racist word, anyway:  I'm white and I'm not "gringo" 
Maybe you don't like the word, but I don't like the usage of "hispano"/"hispanic" in USA either.


----------



## Soy Yo

Shall we start another hilo on "hispano" or "Hispanic"...? I never understood why Spaniards don't like it.


----------



## xOoeL

No, it's better don't start it again.
(I don't like because it is in the "race" part of the forms...)


----------



## Ambiguo

Al final, como todo, el uso de esta palabra es relativo... Pero nunca he oído que a gente de color o europea la llamen gringo... De hecho, si algún paisano parece gringo, lo llamamos así, aunque no peyorativamente... Pero hasta donde yo sé jamás ha sido un término ofensivo, eso sí, por si las moscas, al dirigirnos a un gringo no le decimos: "Hey, gringo..."...


----------



## Thomsen

Soy Yo said:


> If it's so easy, I wonder why I was always asked first in Spain if I was German or French? (And I am not blond and I am not blue-eyed....)


 
Same here. One of our favorite games in Cuba was making a person guess our nationality. We always get German, French, even Canadian first (and usually a dozen other countries). A few times people even thought I was Cuban, which suprised me a lot since I always had trouble speaking Cubano.  I would think a gringo tipoff would be speaking English or at least having a pretty accented Spanish.


----------



## Soy Yo

OK, XOoel... I agree it's not necessarily a race and isn't particularly appropriate on the forms.... But... I don't necessarily think "race" when I use it. I have a student whom I consider Hispanic even though she has grown up in U.S.A. She is the child of Spanish American parents and has a Polish surname. She has black hair but has (I think) blue eyes...and has a complexion lighter than mine.


----------



## xOoeL

Soy Yo said:


> OK, XOoel... I agree it's not necessarily a race and isn't particularly appropriate on the forms.... But... I don't necessarily think "race" when I use it. I have a student whom I consider Hispanic even though she has grown up in U.S.A. She is the child of Spanish American parents and has a Polish surname. She has black hair but has (I think) blue eyes...and has a complexion lighter than mine.



And would you consider him as "hispanic" if you don't know him and you see him while walking in the street?


----------



## kpc

Soy Yo said:


> Gracias, KPC...tus dos valen al menos 75. Es muy interesante todo esto.... Dime... ¿los chilenos les dicen "gringo", por ejemplo, a los indios de la India?...


 
No, es que tienes razón... Les dicen "gringo" a los extranjeros estadounidenses/europeos. Gracias por ayudarme a clarificar mi punto...


----------



## Reina140

In this day and age, and after all the mixing of races, I think it's presumptuous to look at a person and assume they are of one race or another.

You could look a dark-skin girl and walk up to her assuming that she is african-american and try to speak english to her, but when in fact, she is cuban and doesn't speak a lick of english.

Some italians looks spanish and some greeks look italian.

It all boils down to prejudice, which the world will never grow out of, sadly.


----------



## Soy Yo

xOoeL said:


> And would you consider him as "hispanic" if you don't know him and you see him while walking in the street?


 
No, I wouldn't think it... and in fact I didn't when I first met her.  But she does speak Spanish at home and has a "Hispanic" heritage.  Now I consider her "Hispanic."  And she's a "her" not a "him."


----------



## xOoeL

Reina140 said:


> In this day and age, and after all the mixing of races, I think it's presumptuous to look at a person and assume they are of one race or another.
> 
> You could look a dark-skin girl and walk up to her assuming that she is african-american and try to speak english to her, but when in fact, she is cuban and doesn't speak a lick of english.
> 
> Some italians looks spanish and some greeks look italian.
> 
> It all boils down to prejudice, which the world will never grow out of, sadly.



Yes, but "gringo" is not a race.
I suppose that when you hear the words "cat"/"dog"/"house"/"Spaniard"/"French"/"Hispanic"/... a concrete image comes to your brain.  That image comes from your experience, but is not prejudice in the bad sense of the word.


----------



## JaimeUy

En el Río de la Plata gringo es cualquier... ¡gringo! No especialmente un norteamericano, todo alemán sueco francés y lo que venga de por ahí. en una época hasta a los italianos, aunque vinieron tantos, que ya son otra cosa.


----------



## xOoeL

Soy Yo said:


> No, I wouldn't think it... and in fact I didn't when I first met her.  But she does speak Spanish at home and has a "Hispanic" heritage.  Now I consider her "Hispanic."  And she's a "her" not a "him."



So, the usage of "gringo" may be very similar to the usage of "hispanic", and I don't think that it's always negative.
When I read "a student" I think about a "boy", and that is also prejudice... (I ignored complely the word "she" in your text )


----------



## Reina140

xOoeL said:


> Yes, but "gringo" is not a race.
> I suppose that when you hear the words "cat"/"dog"/"house"/"Spaniard"/"French"/"Hispanic"/... a concrete image comes to your brain. That image comes from your experience, but is not prejudice in the bad sense of the word.


 
Also your comment: 

And would you consider him as "hispanic" if you don't know him and you see him while walking in the street?

This is what I was responding to:\

And basically, Gringo is a race . . . isn't that what most of this thread has said . . .  WHITE!!!


----------



## Soy Yo

xOoeL said:


> Yes, but "gringo" is not a race.
> I suppose that when you hear the words "cat"/"dog"/"house"/"Spaniard"/"French"/"Hispanic"/... a concrete image comes to your brain. That image comes from your experience, but is not prejudice in the bad sense of the word.


 
I was thinking the same thing, XOoel...but you said it much better than I thought it!  Kudos!  I don't take "gringo" in a negative "prejudiced" way... a menos que escupan la palabra.


----------



## xOoeL

I'm not a GRINGO!! (I'm white, as white as chalk)


----------



## Reina140

White US Citizens


----------



## Reina140

xOoeL said:


> I'm not a GRINGO!! (I'm white, as white as chalk)


 
And actually you are a gringo.

*gringo,-a* _adj LAm fam pey_ foreign

You're a gringo to me.  If gringo means foreign . . . there is not one soul  on this earth who isn't a GRINGO.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Este hilo ya perdió su objetivo original.


----------



## xOoeL

In that case... I'm a gringo.
I really don't mind to be a gringo in America.


----------



## xOoeL

Janis Joplin said:


> Este hilo ya perdió su objetivo original.


Toda la razón.  Yo renuncio a seguir.


----------



## Soy Yo

Yeah!  Normella's just sitting back and watching us have at it!  Did you get your answer, Normella?


----------



## Reina140

Janis Joplin said:


> Este hilo ya perdió su objetivo original.


 
I don't think so Janis.  You wanted to see how people felt about this word and you have received an overabundance of opinions.  As you can see, this is a touchy subject.


----------



## suso26

Bueno, Yo se que un gringo es cualquier persona que sea de EUA, sea rubia o sea negrita, sea de ascendencia latina o China, el caso es que haya nacido allá. Mucha gente lo aplica a los rubios solamente, sin embargo estoy en un entorno en que a varios compañeros de color les dicen "el negrito gringo"...
Como la ven? Porque el tipo caucasico no solo hay en Norteamerica, sino al norte de Europa.. y tambien en Sudafrica, en Australia, en Nueva Zelanda.. etc etc.


----------



## miamijaguey

xOoeL said:


> So, the usage of "gringo" may be very similar to the usage of "hispanic", and I don't think that it's always negative.
> When I read "a student" I think about a "boy", and that is also prejudice... (I ignored complely the word "she" in your text )


 
But remember that Gringo also can be used as a term of endearment (esp. with the diminutive) which I've never seen done with other words like gabacho or hispano. It's actually very versatile, and can be used for good or ill. I call my mom (from Minnesota) gringa when I explain my heritage. Mi padre es cubano y mi mamá es gringa de lo más gringa. And I assure you that's completely affectionate when I say it. So no, it's not only NOT negative, it's positive in many cases.


----------



## cuchuflete

Se ha discutido mucho en estos foros.  Por favor, sigue la conversación después de leer todo esto:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5072


----------

